# SevenVG: Download Windows 7 PDC Theme for Windows XP



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 28, 2008)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Windows%207/Windows7logo.png

  As we know Windows 7 beta build has been released. Windows 7  contains a new GUI. New taskbar, new startmenu, new Explorer, etc. You  can take a look at following review which includes almost all new  features in Windows 7:

*What's New in Windows 7: A Small Review with Screenshots*

  This new theme "*SevenVG*" has been created for Windows XP users and it'll provide same Windows 7 look-n-feel in XP.

  *th05.deviantart.com/fs39/300W/i/2008/332/c/2/Windows_7_PDC_Theme_for_XP_by_Vishal_Gupta.png

*Download Link*

  This theme contains 4 sub-styles:


*Aero32* (for 32x icon size)
*Aero48* (for 48x icon size)
*Bottom32* (for 32x icon size)
*Bottom48 *(for 48x icon size)
 *Aero32* and *Aero48* contain left common tasks in Explorer. On the other hand, *Bottom32* and *Bottom48* contain bottom common tasks. So feel free to use whichever do you want.

*Download Link*
*More Info & Instructions*


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Nov 28, 2008)

^^ Thanks dude u Rock as always


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 28, 2008)

Looking good!! Downloaded and now using it!


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 28, 2008)

Good work VG. Man, u keep on developing themes, u never got tired of it?
Because software developing is a hard task. In shell programming(linux) just a space cud make u mad. And there's no compiler in linux.


----------



## Indyan (Nov 28, 2008)

Downloading it. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome work Vishal!!
Keep it up!


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 28, 2008)

Downloading it right now. Thanks.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome VG !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 28, 2008)

Will download after the "militant" drama is over.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2008)

Congratulations VG


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks-------


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 29, 2008)

Downloaded now. Thanks


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 2, 2008)

Already using it. Rockz. Vishal is the best! 
But getting problem with your win7 boot screen for vista . Applied it with tune up styler but during boot the no animation of the bar. Plz fix it


----------



## fireshots (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cant install Windows 7vg theme on XP pro.*

Hello there,

 I have once installed (liked it too) windows 7vg theme on my PC, due to some reason i removed it but im not able to install it again. It does not gv any error msg but jst changes the wallpaper but the theme remains unchanged, i tried xpatcher too but nothing worked. please guide.

Thanx.


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 27, 2009)

cool......


----------

